# Tripod bag



## chris8800 (Jan 14, 2017)

Hi all, new to this forum and first post so if I've done something wrong please delete. 

I'm looking for a messenger bag for a dslr, a couple of lenses and that can fit a standard tripod.

Had anyone got any recommendations? I've seen the manfrotto univa 7 but not sure if the tripod section is large enough to fit a manfrotto advanced compact tripod.

Any help would be great.


Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## tirediron (Jan 14, 2017)

I would suggest a separate bag or sling for the tripod.


----------



## TCampbell (Jan 14, 2017)

I've never seen a camera bag that holds a tripod (at least not any typical size tripod) "inside" the bag.  But I have seen bags that have some straps on the bottoms or sides to let you strap on the tripod.  Lots of bags have these.  

You can get tripod "carry straps" -- these aren't "bags" per se.  When the tripod is folded, they usually clip (or wrap) to the head of the tripod, and the other side of the strap wraps around the legs.  You sling it over your shoulder and it makes the tripod easy to carry but the tripod.

You can also get dedicated tripod "bags" that the tripod slips into (tall skinny bags designed specifically for the tripods.)  I have one of these for my larger Manfrotto tripod.

Most of the bags I see with built-in straps are larger "backpack" bags or "roller" bags -- not messenger or sling type bags.  

HOWEVER... I did notice that the Tamrac "Stratus" line of bags has straps on the bottom to hold tripods.  You might want to check them out (they have photos on their website showing the bag holding a tripod.)


----------



## chris8800 (Jan 14, 2017)

TCampbell said:


> I've never seen a camera bag that holds a tripod (at least not any typical size tripod) "inside" the bag.  But I have seen bags that have some straps on the bottoms or sides to let you strap on the tripod.  Lots of bags have these.
> 
> You can get tripod "carry straps" -- these aren't "bags" per se.  When the tripod is folded, they usually clip (or wrap) to the head of the tripod, and the other side of the strap wraps around the legs.  You sling it over your shoulder and it makes the tripod easy to carry but the tripod.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the recommendation, the manfrotto uvica 7 has an internal slot but only for a 16inch tripod


Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## Destin (Jan 14, 2017)

The only bags that have a comfortable way to carry a tripod are backpacks. Unless you're carrying a decently large amount of camera gear, they are often overkill. 

Most decent tripods come with a bag that has a sling strap on it. You could always just use that. I've never actually put a tripod in or on a bag, I tend to just carry it instead. To me this is easier.


----------



## Dave442 (Jan 14, 2017)

On driving trips into rough and dusty or wet areas I put the camera bag and the tripod inside my Storm Case (now Pelican). I do have to take the head off for it to fit inside the case I have. I also have a dedicated tripod bag that has some light padding and will just toss the tripod in there on a normal trip with my small backpack. 

My larger backpack does have straps to hold a tripod, but I have not strapped a tripod onto a messenger style bag since the '70's.

I did see a video a few months ago comparing travel tripods. One of the points mentioned was that the test Manfrotto tripod has the clamp down levers and those made it slightly more difficult to slide into the bag (vs. the twist to lock legs). However the BeFree Manfrotto was given good marks in that video. 

My Manfrotto collapses to 20" without the head on it, I think the BeFree collapses down to 16" with head. I went with carbon fiber, but aluminium will give just as good of results at a good cost savings. The BeFree models are lighter than the Compact Advanced and the Compact Advanced collapses to 17.3" with head. 

They also have an Element Traveller Small that collapses to about 12.6" long with head and uses twist lock legs so it slides easily into a compartment of your bag.  If I was looking for something that might fit in a messenger bag then this would be on my list of tripods to try out.


----------

